
Choosing Ember over React in 2016 - Liriel
https://blog.instant2fa.com/choosing-ember-over-react-in-2016-41a2e7fd341#.ixkgrb5b1
======
seshakiran
Very interesting insights on Ember. I am currently getting hands on with
Meteor and found it interesting. Was there any discussion on whether Meteor
suits your purposes?

